# Slow down and catch more fish!



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Alright, the north winds have started and the Trout bite is on fire. If you are having problems catching fish then slow down and watch this short video.

These tips might just help you land a limit of Trout this weekend!

Do me a favor and subscribe, like, and comment. Thanks!


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!! I'm going trout fishing saturday and i've got a brand new 17mr ready!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

JQbigrig said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I'm going trout fishing saturday and i've got a brand new 17mr ready!




Sweet! Let us know how you do!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! I have a ton of 17s waiting for the day I can get out and hide from the wind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

MillerLight21 said:


> Nice! I have a ton of 17s waiting for the day I can get out and hide from the wind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No joke! The wind was brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

You hit the nail on the head Nick. Fished back up in East Bay and hit some rats and a few decent trout. Then the wind pick up and getting back was... brutal. Slow and slower got the bite. Great video, keep it up!


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

NLytle said:


> No joke! The wind was brutal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sunday looks decent. Might have to try the flats. If not I'm be finding bayou grande


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Brads said:


> You hit the nail on the head Nick. Fished back up in East Bay and hit some rats and a few decent trout. Then the wind pick up and getting back was... brutal. Slow and slower got the bite. Great video, keep it up!




Thanks, buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't give away all your secrets Nick! Lol


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Man that is a fat speck. What is that slash bait in the first picture?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! You mentioned color, how about some tips on the different sizes? 

For example, most flats I fish with the Original. Lit docks at night, little more subtle with the Mini. Current and wind, I go with the XL.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

shrapnel said:


> Don't give away all your secrets Nick! Lol


Ha! I read all of my secrets online!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> Man that is a fat speck. What is that slash bait in the first picture?


That's an Egret Baits R.I.P. Stik and I just started experimenting with it last week! The fat fish seem to like it!!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Nice! You mentioned color, how about some tips on the different sizes?
> 
> For example, most flats I fish with the Original. Lit docks at night, little more subtle with the Mini. Current and wind, I go with the XL.


Great idea. It seems you already have an idea about the sizes!!! I like to increase the size of the bait if I'm catching small fish.


----------



## BW150 (Aug 20, 2016)

Great post. I've picked up a few 17MRs at broxsons today. Gonna try them out this weekend. I do have a question for you... do you tie a loop knot for these baits? Thanks for the great post and videos. Keep them coming!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice vid, Nick!


----------

